# Hello all



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome Ben,
I'm sure you'll learn lots on the forum, I know I did. Can I assume that you've done some traveling?
Barry


----------



## Templar Ben (Feb 25, 2009)

I am a travelling man. Metro West 927 in Alabama.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Ben. Can't wait to hear how things go for you!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Ben, 
Welcome to the forum! I'm in the process of starting up a few locations in TN, just a few hours north of you. I plan to retire to TN in a few years to the family farm. Going to keep my northern bees and establish some in the south too!


----------



## Templar Ben (Feb 25, 2009)

I was thinking of a TBH set up but I was told yield would be down and wintering could be a problem. I am not sure how bad wintering is since winters are not that bad where I will be setting them up. How much will yield be down? Since I am just learning anyway is one harder? I learned to drive with a standard transmission so I would rather learn bees the same way.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Welcome Templar Ben...and good luck with the bees. I live in south central middle Tennessee. Interesting to see Jeff's plans also...and would like to know where he is planning on beekeeping here in Tennessee? Anyway...best wishes and as the worthy brothers might say, "So smoke a bee."


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

Ben,
You'll want to find yourself a good mentor in your area. You'll get an idea soon enough about overwintering in your neck of the woods. Don't worry about yield at this point. Just get going...set up a TBH...set up a regular Langstroth. Lots to learn by both. 
Barry
Englewood#715 Indianapolis


----------



## Templar Ben (Feb 25, 2009)

Barry Tolson said:


> Ben,
> You'll want to find yourself a good mentor in your area. You'll get an idea soon enough about overwintering in your neck of the woods. Don't worry about yield at this point. Just get going...set up a TBH...set up a regular Langstroth. Lots to learn by both.
> Barry
> Englewood#715 Indianapolis


I complete my move on April 16th. Would that be too late to finish the setup? I am really anxious but I don't want to kill a bunch of bees just for me to learn. I know they will die but no point in me putting my hive behind the 8 ball.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

We are most glad to have you with us, Ben. You'll find both friends and information here in abundance....WELCOME!!!
LtlWilli


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Welcome Ben! Go ahead for April. Are you starting with a package? If so better line one up ASAP. Topbars do not yield as much honey as an actively-managed lang, but are an interesting and informative way to maintain bees. Not harder (for you or for the bees), just different. If your goal is to get to know bees, have a colony for your garden, education and recreation a topbar will be great. The equipment you'll have to make or order, not as available as the ubiquitous Langstroth equipment, kind of a specialty item.

As to the few extra bucks, you'll get them! Just be sure to not count what you spent to get there .


----------

